# Welche Note mein PC?



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr meinem zukünftigen PC für eine Note geben würdet, interessiert mich einfach
Note 1-6 , eins ist das beste sechs das schlechteste! 

Also hier mein System:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leider kann ich nicht alles aufschreiben da ich am Handy bin, die Fotos müssen reichen  

Nun seid ihr dran, Bewertungen will ich sehen


----------



## Panagianus (10. März 2014)

Also eigentlich 1
Aber es wird nicht laufen!
Du hast keine Graka drin und der Xeon hat keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, du musst also noch eine Graka hinzufügen oder eine andere Cpu wählen.
P/L könig der Grakas ist im Moment die r9 270 
Kannst aber auch eine r7 260 oder r7 250 nehmen wenn du nicht zockst


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Also eigentlich 1
> Aber es wird nicht laufen!
> Du hast keine Graka drin und der Xeon hat keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, du musst also noch eine Graka hinzufügen oder eine andere Cpu wählen.
> P/L könig der Grakas ist im Moment die r9 270
> Kannst aber auch eine r7 260 oder r7 250 nehmen wenn du nicht zockst



Mit der graka ist mir schon klar, hab sie vergessen nvidia geforce gt610, die ist schon vorhanden, in Einem Jahr wenn ich wieder Geld habe dann kommt eine richtig coole an board


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2014)

Da würde ich direkt noch ein Jahr sparen.
ein Xeon mit richtig Leistung und ne GT610...mit dem PC kannste alles machen außer zocken


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Wenn du den zum zocken nehmen willst 5-.
Das ist ne Office Grafikkarte.


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Ich weiß das ist ne Sche** Graka, für fifa reicht die aber allemal, sonst mach ich noch bisschen programmieren und videoschnitt....


----------



## facehugger (10. März 2014)

Solang du nicht professionell Filme bearbeitest, reichen auch ein i5-4570 sowie 8GB RAM gut aus...

Gruß


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Das ist schon recht professionelle Arbeit, auch wenn es nur mein Hobby ist.  Ich arbeite mit magix pro x, Sony vegas pro, bisl cs6 (bisher nur die demo) , mache das alles mit einem Freund, machen etliche Videos für die schule (bin 9. Klasse )


Außerdem ist das Gefühl 16 GB RAM zu haben schon cool


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Mit ner GT610 professionell Videos schneiden? Sorry, aber das klappt nicht.


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Ich schrieb ja auch, dass ich mir noch ne Viel bessere Hohle! Mir ist schon klar dass gt610 ne Graka ist, "die in ein internetcafe gehört"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2014)

Vielleicht doch eher einen Kompromiss eingehen bei der CPU und RAM und dafür was brauchbares aus 2. Hand?


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Oder Intel i7 mit integrierter Grafikeinheit nehmen! I7 gibt es ja glaube ich schon ab 280€

Dann verkaufe ich die nvidia geforce gt610 für 20€

Irgendein xeon CPU hat doch aber auch ne integrierte Grafikeinheit, finde es gerade aber nicht

Ich geht aber auch mal ins Bett, morgen melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2014)

Mit welcher Waffe willst du jemanden dazu überreden. Der Xeon 1225 V3 böte die gleiche IGPU wie der i7


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit welcher Waffe willst du jemanden dazu überreden. Der Xeon 1225 V3 böte die gleiche IGPU wie der i7





Was meinst du mit welcher Waffe willst..... Überreden? 

Der Xeon mit Graka ist Ne Alternative, wie gesagt ich melde mich morgen nochmal


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit welcher Waffe willst..... Überreden?


 Niemand wird dir mehr wie 2,50€ für eine GT610 geben, wenn du ihn nicht mit einer Waffe bedrohst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2014)

Die 610 ist ja schon Antik und selbst in der Halsabschneiderbucht gehen die Preise bei knapp 10 Taler los


----------



## Thallassa (10. März 2014)

Das Headset ist purer Müll und mit ner Bluetooth-Maus zocken? Na viel Spaß mit dem Inputlag o_O


----------



## hann96 (11. März 2014)

Zur Maus: Die ist nicht zum Zocken, die ist für den Normalen Gebrauch, und NICHT zum Zocken,denn ich möchte nicht mit einer Gaming Maus "den Altag an meinem PC verbringen" und zum Zocken habe ich ein Controller von Xeox, womit ich meine Spiele spielen kann, und ich habe auch noch so eine Maus mit Kabel hier!

Aber die Maus und Tastatur sind unwichtig, erstmal, denn es geht um den Xeon, mit Onboard Grafik!
Aber zur Xeon mit onboard Grafik, warum ist die billiger, als die bisherige Intel Xeon E3-1230? Denn die 1225 muss dann ja irgendwo "schlechter" sein, als die 1230! Wo hat sie Abstriche bekommen?
Achso und was hat den die Onboard Graka für eine Leistung? Finde nichts im world wibe web

@Thallassa
Zum Headset: Was würdest du denn Empfehlen?


----------



## grenn-CB (11. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit welcher Waffe willst du jemanden dazu überreden. Der Xeon 1225 V3 böte die gleiche IGPU wie der i7



hat aber kein HT und ist damit mit einen Core i5 4570 vergleichbar, nur mit 2MB L3 Cache mehr.


----------



## hann96 (11. März 2014)

Was soll ich dann nach eurer Meinung nehmen, den Xeon Xeon 1225 V3 oder den alten, oder einen ganz anderen? um zum alten zurückzukommen, ich würde es auch aushalten in ca. erst einen halben Jahr eine bessere Graka zu kaufen, das wäre jetzt nicht der weltuntergang.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. März 2014)

Ich würde bei der CPU dann zu einen Xeon E3-1245v3 raten, der hat auch HT.


----------



## hann96 (11. März 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Xeon E3-1245v3 der beste der Xenon Reihe, oder? Also er kommt ein bissl an i7 heran 

Zur Grafik (Intel® HD Graphics P4600) des Xeon E3-1245v3, wo würde diese "Grafikkarte" den stehen, also welche Leistung erbringt sie, habt ihr irgendein Link, wo evtl. so nen test ist?


----------



## grenn-CB (11. März 2014)

Die ist so gut wie die von den anderen Intel Core CPUs, wie die vom Core i7 4770, Core i5 4670, 4570 oder auch Core i3 4330.
 Die HD bzw. P4600 sollte zumindest etwas besser als die GT 610 sein.
 Der beste Xeon E3 ist der E3-1245v3 nicht, aber er ist der mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis von den Xeon E3 mit einer iGPU.


----------



## hann96 (11. März 2014)

Gut, danke


----------

